# Plateau Remedies on Benchpress



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

So here it is. Although weight numbers are not critical to me (not an obsession) I do like having goals and then proceed to reach them and pass them by. My weak area is my bench press. When I first started lifting about 4 yrs ago (at 40 yrs. old), my 1rm bench press was a whopping 130 lbs. (This is where you guys cry laughing) So my goal went to 150lbs, then to 200lbs, then to 250lbs, and now I can't seem to kill the 300lb bastard. By the time I work up to 280, I'm spent. I was progressing in 5lb increments on bench and leveled out. I tried to ease off the weight by doing around 50-60% of my 1rm and working my way back up but, by the time I worked up to my new goal of 300, I seemed to be maxed out again. Do you guys have any other methods that may help me break free or suggestions to break this curse?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2015)

Tell me what your weight and reps looks like on the way up. My guess is your doing to much work on the way up.


Can you bench 225 x 10? That's another test for 300. If you have misses your last attempt more than once or twice than you probably have your CNS taxed and you need to back off and do some rep work for awhile. 

Are you benching for the big number or the chest development? I can help you with your set up and get you the 20 pounds pretty easy but it will do nothing for a bbr look if that's what your after.


Oh yea and i'll be 43 in may


----------



## IHI (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm tuning in just to learn more myself.
Mick, don't think anybody will laugh, we all start someplace and you worked your ass off to get where your at so my hats is off to ya, that's a big increase for an old man  
(I'm same age so can say that


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Tell me what your weight and reps looks like on the way up. My guess is your doing to much work on the way up.
> 
> 
> Can you bench 225 x 10? That's another test for 300. If you have misses your last attempt more than once or twice than you probably have your CNS taxed and you need to back off and do some rep work for awhile.
> ...



I do mostly 3 sets of 5-6. heavy.  The only time I really go for reps is on the decline bench. I 'm just looking to put the 300 up to satisfy myself. I'm not concerned with the look so much as I am with smashing that weight. I do think you're on to something with the cns thing. last time it happened, I rested for a whole week and came back stronger than ever but quickly went back to strength dying out. it's funny because, I didn't even think about just going for reps on my bench as it's always been worked in as my main lift whether it's incline, decline, close grip. I guess I overlooked that.


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

IHI said:


> I'm tuning in just to learn more myself.
> Mick, don't think anybody will laugh, we all start someplace and you worked your ass off to get where your at so my hats is off to ya, that's a big increase for an old man
> (I'm same age so can say that



I look back on it and laugh myself. It doesn't bother me that anyone on here would laugh. We're family and everyone gets cracked on some time or another.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep too much work before hand. If you're wanting 300 as just a "number" to reach, warm up your shoulders very good, bang out a set of 8-10 reps @ 135, warm up shoulders a little more and hit 300 with spot. A steel said settle into some rep work for a period of time, I can almost, almost I say, guarantee you will leave 300 in the dust.


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Yep too much work before hand. If you're wanting 300 as just a "number" to reach, warm up your shoulders very good, bang out a set of 8-10 reps @ 135, warm up shoulders a little more and hit 300 with spot. A steel said settle into some rep work for a period of time, I can almost, almost I say, guarantee you will leave 300 in the dust.



Thanks Stonetag. I forgot to mention, I don't have a spotter. Although in my head I don't believe this to be true, it's possible that it hinders me subconsciencely, I don't know. I workout at home by myself (I'm a loner) so i'll see if I can get one of my lazy outtashape buddies over to spot.


----------



## mickems (Mar 25, 2015)

I am going to set up a true, for real, 1rm max only day to see where I get. I'll do reps until then and on max day I'll warm up as suggested.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2015)

okay so next week you can do what we call a deload week. If 280 is your max then try this, I know its not mush weight but the idea is to recover.

115x5
115x5
115x5
135x5
145x5
155x5

Then the next week I would start a 3 week wave working up to  your goal.

week one
115x5
135x5
155x5
185x5
225x5
245x5 on this set do as many reps as you can get

Then back off and do 5 sets of 10. Start with a number you are comfortable with hitting all 10 reps easy.

in your case id say maybe 185x10 for 2 sets then go back to 135 for the last 3 sets. If you want to hit your back some you can hit some kroc rows for a superset in between the 5x10

week 2 

115x5
145x5
165x3
190x5
245x3
275x3 do as many reps as possible

5 sets of 10 starting with the same weight as last week 185 but this week get 3 sets and 135 for 2 sets


week 3

135x5
155x5
185x3
225x3
265x1
285x1
305x1

After a max effort week I don't do any assistance work. You still need to cool off though maybe 135x10 for a set or 2 and you'll be good


----------



## stonetag (Mar 25, 2015)

mickems said:


> Thanks Stonetag. I forgot to mention, I don't have a spotter. Although in my head I don't believe this to be true, it's possible that it hinders me subconsciencely, I don't know. I workout at home by myself (I'm a loner) so i'll see if I can get one of my lazy outtashape buddies over to spot.


You know I mention spotter obviously for safety reasons, I don't know what you have for equipment, maybe you don't need a spotter. I will side with you on the fact that I can't stand having someone hovering over me unless I absolutely need one, and the fuker better know how to spot or he's going to walk out of the gym with a serious limp..lol. Keep up the good fight my man!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You know I mention spotter obviously for safety reasons, I don't know what you have for equipment, maybe you don't need a spotter. I will side with you on the fact that I can't stand having someone hovering over me unless I absolutely need one, and the fuker better know how to spot or he's going to walk out of the gym with a serious limp..lol. Keep up the good fight my man!




Benching by yourself with no spotter will make a man out of you for sure.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great thread Mickens!  I am turning 49 end of the month.....and although I can get up 3 to 4 and 275 (which were just attained in the past 12 months) ~ 315 has been a really tough hurdle for me.

Steeler thanks for your response as well.  I am going to implement your advise.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea good thread your same age as me and I work out alone also. I've hit failure a couple of times and got out from under them without yelling for the wife but not at 300 pounds. Keep up the good work you've came a long way


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to see realistic goals and a plan being talked about on here.  

For some reason I struggled with pushing 315 for quite some time myself, I had a deload week and then it went up easy for me for 3 reps the next week.  At this point the strength is likely there, it's just mental.


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2015)

I've always known that we all gotta start somewhere, usually at the bottom but, it's always encouraging to know you're not alone in your struggles. It's also inspiring when you hear how others have overcome obstacles. thanks fellas.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Benching by yourself with no spotter will make a man out of you for sure.



Sometimes I prefer to go without a spot, bc I know it's just me and it gives me a little mental push


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Mar 26, 2015)

Try to incorporate a variety of pressing exercises will help, and start with the basics and hit them hard flat/incline/decline barbell bench (maybe not all in one workout, this just depends on the individual). Dumbbells, cables, machines are ok for wearing the chest out but won't do near as much for a 1rm on flat bench. 

Also one you get a good routine going in can start paying attention to biomechanics. For example when you max if you are getting stuck when trying to lockout you can add things to your workout like lockouts, board press, chain/bands, floor press. If you are getting stuck at the bottom its a good idea to do some sets where you focus on pausing at the bottom on your chest and exploding up from a dead stop.

Three are also ways you can tweak your form to increase your 1rm. There are lots of videos out there on benching technique. I haven't hit a 1rm on bench in years but my personal best was 620 raw and 750 in a shirt. Trust me I hit plenty of plateaus along the way.


----------



## mickems (Mar 27, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> Sometimes I prefer to go without a spot, bc I know it's just me and it gives me a little mental push



I think if I stare at your avi a few seconds before the lift, I can get it up. Well, maybe not the bar.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Benching by yourself with no spotter will make a man out of you for sure.



When is it gonna happen to you??  Just curious.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> When is it gonna happen to you??  Just curious.




You better hope its before I give you that hand off on meet day huh?


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2015)

you will get it, 300 is 1 of those magic numbers that once cracked you will jump 10 pounds, then it will be 315, getting 3 big plates, trust me i have been their


----------

